# Theme for tweakstock tweakstock_greener



## dcooterfrog

this is a theme for tweakstock as a clockwork mod flashable zip
whats changed:
removed almost all of the orange everwhere.
green is more green less olive
Changed the check boxes and radio buttons stars
desasturated soem things to grey.
reds are redder (less pink or orange)

feel free to critique and or contribute or modify
some of this stuff came from jcools velocity 1.1 theme that I color shifted, some from ICS, som from stock.

I also used UPT to change the aosp lock screen sliders

on my dropbox account so if someone wants to mirror it let me know.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5271399/Tweakstock_stock_greenerv1.zip

by the way this is my first theme post so if this is in the worng place or way to post this let m eknow and I will change it.


----------



## tikisbytyler

Anyone flash this yet?

About to give it a go and see what's up...


----------



## dcooterfrog

well I shoudl have said this before but dragons ahead. make a nandroid blah blah blah.

also here is a flashable zip to get you back tweakstock stock (except the aosp sliders were changed with UOT) I coulnd figfure out how to make my own flashable zip.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5271399/Tweakstock_stock.zip

it was these fiels that I started modifying.


----------



## rpmtech

dcooterfrog said:


> this is a theme for tweakstock as a clockwork mod flashable zip
> whats changed:
> removed almost all of the orange everwhere.
> green is more green less olive
> Changed the check boxes and radio buttons stars
> desasturated soem things to grey.
> reds are redder (less pink or orange)
> 
> feel free to critique and or contribute or modify
> some of this stuff came from jcools velocity 1.1 theme that I color shifted, some from ICS, som from stock.
> 
> I also used UPT to change the aosp lock screen sliders
> 
> on my dropbox account so if someone wants to mirror it let me know.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...k_greenerv1.zip
> 
> by the way this is my first theme post so if this is in the worng place or way to post this let m eknow and I will change it.


Flashed this to my phone. Was surprised to still find the orange in the dialer. I also noticed that the greener green didn't play nice with some apps in the notification area for me, so I had to put it back to Tweakstock original. Other than that I liked it!


----------



## dcooterfrog

dialer. i didn't theme that but I swithced to dialer one. I am thinkinf of theming that as well
I also did intoice that the sms messaging also is still the old green.

so I guess its si still a work in process. thanks of rhte feedback.


----------



## dbeauch

how can I see pictures of this?


----------



## dcooterfrog

dbeauch said:


> how can I see pictures of this?


i don't have any screen shots, but is basically jus tless olive and no orange. think stock, but less annoying.
also there is a new version woth more themed
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21790-theme-tweakstock-14-greener/


----------

